# Character profiles



## Elthir (Dec 13, 2010)

Question: is one allowed to quibble with aspects of the character profiles, in the threads themselves?

I noticed a couple things in two character profiles that I could raise, if not in disagreement (wholly), but in addition at least. It happens all the time in regular threads, but I'm not sure one is supposed to question anything in these profile threads... at least in the threads! Not that my quibbles will be automatically 'right' and the information concerned automatically 'wrong' of course, just because I post something... but well, it might give me something to do.

:*)

And I realize I could agree with plenty of stuff in these profiles too! I could probably spend all day agreeing with stuff in the profiles, there's some good work there obviously... just not agree with _all_ of the material there.

If not fine. I have plenty of other things to do anyway. Just wondering :*D

I never really looked in there much till Wikipedia linked me into the Maedros profile.


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 13, 2010)

I hope you will. Can't imagine why not.

Anything you want to question or add to a profile I did is welcome.


----------



## Elthir (Dec 13, 2010)

Ah, ok, thanks. So far it's just a couple points in the Maedros and Galadriel profiles -- and as Galadriel's history is admittedly confusing in parts...

... I thought her profile could use more confusion ;*)


----------



## Halasían (Feb 7, 2011)

_*realizes I'm still working on a character profile*_


----------



## Halasían (Mar 18, 2022)

*Eleven Years Later*
*realizes I never finished said character profile*


----------

